
Chinese intelligence company leaks profiles of 2.4M prominent foreigners - throwaway9373
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-09-14/chinese-data-leak-linked-to-military-names-australians/12656668
======
dclusin
They mention using information from data breaches obtained from the dark web
in their profiles, but this doesn't really sound all that different than what
a shady us based data broker would offer. I guess because they're associated
with china's military its supposed to be more sinister?

